# "sleep mode enabled"



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

So randomly this notification has been coming on and I press it and it takes me to the power menu and does nothing? Any help is much appreciated. It's bugging the he'll out of me =(

I'm running skyraider 1.3 
No mods or scripts other than the ones the rom comes with

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's really strange. For sense, I ran Skyraider for months and never saw that. Is it a system dialog, or maybe related to an app you installed?

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

It is a system dialog because I went into app management then running and I closed settings and it went away normally I just reboot the phone and it disappears but it always comes back... It hasn't came back yet tho

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miklis (Jul 20, 2011)

I had that problem awhile ago it comes from sense 3.5 roms, the phone backs the setting up to the google cloud and then carries over to a lower sense version which doesnt have the option to disable it. Only way I fixed it was flash a sense 3.5 rom and disable it in the power settings leave it that way for a day or 2 to make sure the settings backed up to google cloud and then flash a new rom of your choice. It only comes on from around 11pm or 12am till 6am

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

